# Fly Rod weight



## Baitdrowner (Mar 24, 2010)

Buying a new fly rod for chasing barra and jacks any thoughts ?
Will a 8 do ?


----------



## rik (Jun 26, 2012)

I reckon a strong 8 would do you, however a 9 or 10 is generally better if you are planning on peppering the timber.


----------



## Baitdrowner (Mar 24, 2010)

Yea you got to yank them out sometimes


----------

